# Need usb internet stick with good speed and low tariff ??



## hskpunjabi (Aug 21, 2011)

friends i need a usb internet stick ...plz give ur suggestions??


----------



## Akshay (Aug 22, 2011)

Which city are you located in? In metros prefer TATA photon... In non metros, BSNL is better. Reliance is a definite no.


----------

